
Video of Aaron Swartz discussing the Open Library - AaronS
http://media-cyber.law.harvard.edu/VideoBerkman/aaron_swartz_2007-10-23.mov
======
axod
I don't really see what problem is solves... maybe I don't have such a passion
for books.

Sounds like unless you want really detailed information on out of print books,
what already exists is good enough.

Am I missing the killer feature?

~~~
apgwoz
Aaron Swartz is the "killer" feature. How long before this goes the way of
abandonment?

~~~
daltonlp
A fair question. Looks like other folks are doing the bulk of the coding:

<http://demo.openlibrary.org/about/relnote>

------
alaskamiller
what's he staring at? the hand gestures are kind of distracting too. should
have used apple remote with that keynote.

oh and as an aside, i'm starting to notice that "structured wiki" might be the
new buzzword of 2008. hey, what you making? i'm making a web 2.1 app that's a
structured wiki with digg style voting to help you find a babysitter ONLINE;
i'm going to get microsoft to value it at 15 billion.

~~~
michaelneale
Can I buy some shares? I will bring you oranges.

